# Constipation. Any sufferers here ?



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2021)

To my knowledge, apart from after anaethsthics for operations** I can't recall ever suffering ** and the nurses got rid of that quite quickly.
But these last few weeks!! I have put it down to this virus ruining my appetite but don't know.
Yesterday I resorted to a couple of DULCOLAX tablets which seem to have done the trick.
However..... I had no idea it could make feel so ill, so miserable.
So, to any who do suffer, you have my new found sympathy.


----------



## alicat (15 Jan 2021)

I'll own up to low-grade constipation. I've never tried laxatives. I keep everything moving through sprinkling golden linseed on muesli, yoghurt etc. Has to be golden. Holland & Barrett stock it.


----------



## Kajjal (15 Jan 2021)

Not being medically trained and all bodies are different but some find eating a bowl of bran flakes or even all bran everyday can help a lot. Many people have a lack of fibre in their diet to some extent.


----------



## Milzy (15 Jan 2021)

Quite the opposite


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2021)

I find that mince pies are keeping me going a bit like those copper topped batteries at the moment .
Following my prostate treatment my digestive system has altered and can swing one way or the other . I have some sachets left over from that treatment which come as a relief at times .


----------



## sheddy (15 Jan 2021)

I try to keep tinned prunes in the cupboard.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2021)

I'm awaiting the toilet jokes.

Only had it in hospital when I broke my spine due to the huge quantities of drugs. I was on tablets and drinks to make me 'go'. Wasn't easy without the help of gravity, and the cat litter trays weren't comfortable. I 'only' got to go to the toilet in the last few days in the hospital after asking the surgeon if I could use a loo rather than a potty.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Jan 2021)

It's all down to diet. Some time ago I was developing piles so changed to oats for breakfast, plenty of fruit more roughage and never had any problems since.


----------



## vickster (15 Jan 2021)

Lots of fibre (oranges are good, fruit not juice), lots of water, move around as much as you can.
I’ve been having issues following anaesthetic and codeine...dulcoease helps ease things out as it were


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2021)

After my cancer op' I was in for nearly a week and the constipation got quite bad.
The nurse said I will give you an enema.......do you mind if I do it in the ward. ? I said "i don't care, the way I am feeling you can do it in the car park if you wish".


----------



## CanucksTraveller (15 Jan 2021)

Make a cabbage and sprout vindaloo. 
Also, have a loo roll ready in the fridge.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2021)

My normal diet did contain lots of veg, salad and fresh fruit. This virus has totally killed my appetite and its all I can do to pick at things.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jan 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Make a cabbage and sprout vindaloo.
> Also, have a loo roll ready in the fridge.




And go straight to your bathroom as soon as you've eaten it. Especially if it involves going upstairs!


----------



## GlamorganGuy (15 Jan 2021)

Mate you are definitely not alone, I've had it off and on all my life (I'm in my 50s) and it's especially bad when I'm away from home. Pretty much got it sorted now so I'll pass on my advice for what it's worth... As someone else said, linseed/flax seeds (either golden or brown) are excellent, just a teaspoon full on cereal makes all the difference. You can also grind them into powder and mix them into a drink. Leafy green veg of all types - eat as much of these as poss. Cabbage, kale, broccoli etc - all excellent. Increase your fluid intake as much as possible. In desperation I've eaten prunes and figs but these can make your stomach feel a bit gassy and upset. Some gentle exercises/ stretches can really help - there are yoga for constipation videos on youtube that are quite easy to do. Getting into a squatting position and holding it for a while can help give you the urge to go. Slow, deep breathing when you're on the toilet, before trying to push, also really helps things open up. Chin up mate, it'll get better!


----------



## sleuthey (15 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My normal diet did contain lots of veg, salad and fresh fruit. This virus has totally killed my appetite and its all I can do to pick at things.


Pick at dates then.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2021)

sheddy said:


> I try to keep tinned prunes in the cupboard.




Best place for them.


----------



## Sharky (15 Jan 2021)

Are you any medications? My daughter has been on many, causing constipation and prolapsed rectum. She is on regular cosmocol and has also taken lactulose to help.


----------



## Salar (15 Jan 2021)

Half a pint of cooking oil will sort you out. 

Take it straight, or if you are a softie mix in some orange juice and knock it back.


----------



## keithmac (15 Jan 2021)

I'm like clockwork, every morning without fail. Get it out of the way.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2021)

GlamorganGuy said:


> Mate you are definitely not alone, I've had it off and on all my life (I'm in my 50s) and it's especially bad when I'm away from home. Pretty much got it sorted now so I'll pass on my advice for what it's worth... As someone else said, linseed/flax seeds (either golden or brown) are excellent, just a teaspoon full on cereal makes all the difference. You can also grind them into powder and mix them into a drink. Leafy green veg of all types - eat as much of these as poss. Cabbage, kale, broccoli etc - all excellent. Increase your fluid intake as much as possible. In desperation I've eaten prunes and figs but these can make your stomach feel a bit gassy and upset. Some gentle exercises/ stretches can really help - there are yoga for constipation videos on youtube that are quite easy to do. Getting into a squatting position and holding it for a while can help give you the urge to go. Slow, deep breathing when you're on the toilet, before trying to push, also really helps things open up. Chin up mate, it'll get better!


2 successful visits this morning with no tablets . I am very weak today and shaking.
Appreciate your comments.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2021)

keithmac said:


> I'm like clockwork, every morning without fail. Get it out of the way.


As I have been all my life, until now.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2021)

Sharky said:


> Are you any medications? My daughter has been on many, causing constipation and prolapsed rectum. She is on regular cosmocol and has also taken lactulose to help.


No.....none. i have been taking some vitamin B and D to fight this virus but no medication.


----------



## stephec (15 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> After my cancer op' I was in for nearly a week and the constipation got quite bad.
> The nurse said I will give you an enema.......do you mind if I do it in the ward. ? I said "i don't care, the way I am feeling you can do it in the car park if you wish".


And you didn't reply, 'I thought you'd just stick it in the usual place? ' 😄


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2021)

Don’t worry I’m sure you’ll work it out over time...


----------



## postman (15 Jan 2021)

An apple a Braeburn to be exact.If I get blocked up.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jan 2021)

There's a Kilmarnock (maybe Ayrshire in general) saying that I'll translate into English: you need a good pull through with a tarry rope.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Jan 2021)

daily, I like a lettuce wedge & some baby carrots ...


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Jan 2021)

I knew a constipated engineer once, but he worked it out with a slide rule


----------



## GlamorganGuy (16 Jan 2021)

Honourable mention is due to the humble tin of beans, sometimes it's enough to kickstart things


----------



## kingrollo (16 Jan 2021)

Only suffered when on Hefty doses of cocadmol ....prune juice - did the business....(pun not intended!)


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Jan 2021)

My diet has always included a good mix of wholewheat products vegetables and fruit . In recent years I have experienced a few ” problems” so now include a heaped dessert spoon of wheat bran on my breakfast cereal Or porridge, problem solved. In the past I have used bottle conditioned beer ( yeast in the bottom of bottle) but ignore the instructions to pour carefully and give bottle a vigorous shake before drinking. Works every time.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (17 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> To my knowledge, apart from after anaethsthics for operations** I can't recall ever suffering ** and the nurses got rid of that quite quickly.
> But these last few weeks!! I have put it down to this virus ruining my appetite but don't know.
> Yesterday I resorted to a couple of DULCOLAX tablets which seem to have done the trick.
> However..... I had no idea it could make feel so ill, so miserable.
> So, to any who do suffer, you have my new found sympathy.


Hope you're feeling better mate. I made a batch of these which sound a bit strange but are actually delicious... highly recommended! https://www.sarsons.co.uk/recipes/pickled-prunes-armagnac


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Feb 2021)

Cycleops said:


> It's all down to diet. Some time ago I was developing piles so changed to oats for breakfast, plenty of fruit more roughage and never had any problems since.


Plus one.
Unless there is something seriously wrong going on, it's all pretty simple.
I do seem to recall way back in the 70s when young my mum coming back from the doctors with some apparent miracle cure of bran sprinkled on stuff.
Thinking back to what we all probably lived on, was probably no great mystery.
More natural fibre needed in the diet.
Sorry mum


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Feb 2021)

I can recommend stir fries with a lot of turnip/swede in it.
Or lightly steamed cabbage.
Best to time any long bike rides if doing this though.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> After my cancer op' I was in for nearly a week and the constipation got quite bad.
> The nurse said I will give you an enema.......do you mind if I do it in the ward. ? I said "i don't care, the way I am feeling you can do it in the car park if you wish".


I hope you checked out the location of all the nearby toilets in advance.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2021)

Fybogel works.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I hope you checked out the location of all the nearby toilets in advance.


The only time I've suffered from constipation was after being given opioids for post operative pain in hospital. After four days of "inactivity", I asked for some laxatives which didn't have much effect. I foolishly asked for something stronger. Big mistake. Twelve hours in an NHS lavatory was easily the most miserable, lonely period of my entire life.


----------



## newts (17 Feb 2021)

Moviprep is the ultimate clear out (we're not talking pre film snack rituals), the botton falls out of your world at an alarming rate for many hours💩


----------



## pawl (17 Feb 2021)

smokeysmoo said:


> I knew a constipated engineer once, but he worked it out with a slide rule




A mathematician works his out with pencil and paper.


----------



## PK99 (17 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> The only time I've suffered from constipation was after being given opioids for post operative pain in hospital. After four days of "inactivity", I asked for some laxatives which didn't have much effect. I foolishly asked for something stronger. Big mistake. Twelve hours in an NHS lavatory was easily the most miserable, lonely period of my entire life.



You were not Slowmotion then!


----------



## oldwheels (18 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> The only time I've suffered from constipation was after being given opioids for post operative pain in hospital. After four days of "inactivity", I asked for some laxatives which didn't have much effect. I foolishly asked for something stronger. Big mistake. Twelve hours in an NHS lavatory was easily the most miserable, lonely period of my entire life.


I was once in a ward where they gave 4 guys an enema one after the other pre op. Only one toilet in the ward.


----------



## PK99 (18 Feb 2021)

I once spent a number of days out of it on high dose intravenous antibiotics, kept going by intravenous drips and occasional sips of water. 

Losing a stone in weight was a welcome side effect. The olive oil capsule up my rear end to get things moving rather less welcome.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I was once in a ward where they gave 4 guys an enema one after the other pre op. Only one toilet in the ward.


Shudder.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Shudder.


That is why I suggested checking out the whereabouts of all alternative facilities.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2021)

Thanks to having 3 inches of my bowel removed or maybe it was the shock of the subsequent chemo my system seems to have constantly went into a constipated state. Upping my fruit, fibre, nuts, oats, cereal and veg intake never seemed to help it a 90% vegan diet seems to at least makes it tolerable.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2021)

Cycleops said:


> It's all down to diet. Some time ago I was developing piles so changed to oats for breakfast, plenty of fruit more roughage and never had any problems since.


I wish it was as simple as that. I've been eating all the right things and discussed them with medical staff but its not helped it was either the colon op or the subsequent chemo that has done it for me.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2021)

newts said:


> Moviprep is the ultimate clear out (we're not talking pre film snack rituals), the botton falls out of your world at an alarming rate for many hours💩


I think I had that before my endiscopy and whilst I thought it had cleared out a lot, the operator said it could have been cleaner in there


----------



## GlamorganGuy (30 Nov 2022)

Anyone tried Triphala powder? It's an Indian herbal mixture. It tastes... not great frankly. But it's highly effective at helping regularity without causing bloating/gas/cramps etc. I brace myself and down a glass every week or so and (apart from the taste) it's pretty damn good.


----------

